# Div am Seitenende positionieren



## UnoDosTres (30. September 2008)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Konstrukt:

```
<body background="grafics/bg_body.gif" style="background-position:bottom right; margin : 0px;">

<div style="position : absolute;z-index : 1; width:100%; background-image:url(grafics/bck-2.png); background-repeat:repeat-x;">
<img src="grafics/bck-2.png" />
</div>



<div style="position : absolute;z-index : 2;">
content

</div>
```
Dabei werden 2 Hintergrundbilder (eines mit Trasparenz) quasi übereiandergelet. Soweit so gut. Nun möchte ich aber das am ENDE der Seite immer ein Kasten (Div) angezeigt wird. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Maik (30. September 2008)

Hi,

ich kann aus deinem Beitrag nicht so recht nachvollziehen, ob das DIV-Konstrukt mit deiner Frage etwas zu tun hat, also ob es am Seitenende positioniert werden soll, oder etwa ein weiteres (drittes) Element, und wo darin nun das Problem besteht?

Neben der Positionsart wird für das Element seine gewünschte Startposition in diesem Fall von unten festgelegt - also:


position (Positionsart)
bottom (Startposition von unten) 

Falls das DIV am Seitenende mit einem zunehmenden Seiteninhalt nach unten verschoben, von ihm also nicht "unterwandert" werden soll, und so beim Seitenscrollen in seiner Ausgangsposition verharren würde, empfehle ich dir mein CSS-Tutorial CSS-Layout mit 100%-Höhe, das u.a. auch eine Variante mit einem Footerbereich bereithält, der sich so verhält.

mfg Maik


----------

